# Murray Built Cosmic Flyers



## Ron (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi all,
Yes I have been bitten by the bug.
Before I make a three hour journey, I'm guessing $400 is a fair price for both? ($200.00 each)
Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Uh nope not in my book. Girls has a crap replacement seat, can’t tell condition of tank/light components and boys is missing all the good stuff up front. I’d pass. Slow down, educate yourself, then go looking. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ron (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you for the input.
Greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 8, 2021)

Sold this one a few weeks ago in New Jersey (NY metropolitan area) for $120. Seat not original.


----------



## Ron (Dec 8, 2021)

Wowza!
Thank you sir!!!! Very nice.
I'm still going thru the learning curve.
Trying to collect as much information as possible.

Thanks again,
R


----------



## tacochris (Dec 8, 2021)

Ron said:


> Wowza!
> Thank you sir!!!! Very nice.
> I'm still going thru the learning curve.
> Trying to collect as much information as possible.
> ...



Once you have been doing this for a while and paying close attention to the market, you will see that those style of bikes come up quite often and are "fairly" easy to come by.  Really kinda depends on what your ultimate collection goal is but in this case, you can certainly do better also considering such a long trip.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 8, 2021)

A couple of years ago I picked up a JC Higgins girls Flightliner for $75.  It’s one of the ones with the chrome frame and a springer fork. It needs to have some rust removed by stripping the clear coat, the paint needs to be redone, and it needs tires. But it shows what’s out there if you keep your eyes open.




A couple of months later I found this boy's bike for $50


----------



## Ron (Dec 9, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Once you have been doing this for a while and paying close attention to the market, you will see that those style of bikes come up quite often and are "fairly" easy to come by.  Really kinda depends on what your ultimate collection goal is but in this case, you can certainly do better also considering such a long trip.



Thank you sir,
I'll take any and all suggestions and pictures I can get.


----------



## Ron (Dec 9, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> A couple of years ago I picked up a JC Higgins girls Flightliner for $75.  It’s one of the ones with the chrome frame and a springer fork. It needs to have some rust removed by stripping the clear coat, the paint needs to be redone, and it needs tires. But it shows what’s out there if you keep your eyes open.
> View attachment 1524345
> 
> A couple of months later I found this boy's bike for $50
> ...



Dang nice,
Thank you for sharing.
This is the kind of information I appreciate.
Now that I see there are bikes out there for a fair price, I'll have to keep my eyes open all the time.
Patience Grasshopper, patience,,,,,
Thanks again


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Quakertownrich (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## AndyA (Dec 14, 2021)

Another example: Craigslist ad for bike in Central New Jersey

Vintage 1950's AMF Roadmaster Skyrider Girls Bike - $90 (Palmerton)​


----------

